# Weather girl



## Ade03 (Mar 11, 2008)

Has anyone noticed the weather girls on Alter Channel ?

Noticed how provocative they dress and how the sway from left to right as if they were selling something?

I found it funny and thought hmm, if this was the UK we would have made noise about it being disrespectful. But this is Greece and anything goes here.


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Well ! she made you pay attention to the weather forecast, didn't she ?
So I would say she done a good job.........lol !
Nance


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Wils & Nance said:


> Well ! she made you pay attention to the weather forecast, didn't she ?
> So I would say she done a good job.........lol !
> Nance


Sounds like he might not have heard the forcast


----------



## rkwynia (Feb 23, 2010)

I love PETROULA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silvie (Mar 3, 2010)

But Petroula is from Star Channel News...


----------



## rkwynia (Feb 23, 2010)

Gata!


----------



## Silvie (Mar 3, 2010)

Exactly!!!


----------



## priggipisa (Mar 8, 2010)

Guess they're trying to compete with Petroula from Star Channel, but why on earth anyone would watch Petroula-I don't know, sorry then again I'm not a man. Personally think it's ridiculous.


----------



## pellasgos (Mar 9, 2010)

Disrespectful? Thats very funny coming from a Brit. Anything goes is what Brits do best while vacationing in Greece, I'm sure you know what I mean. Ante geia.


----------

